# Teddy Bear containers



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I want to buy honey bear squeeze bottles, I would like to buy them from a member here.

If anyone is selling or recommends a dealer please let me know.

I just bottled 15 pounds of honey.


----------

